# 20 Gal NPT Update



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi All! Some of you might remember might fiance's 20 Gal. NPT that she had set up at school. If you remember, it was brought home and set up in front of a north facing window. Ever since, the tank growth has been AMAZING! I mean, even better that when she had it set up. Too good, as a matter of fact; it's now a jungle. People have commented on the need for water movement and there are several threads on the subject even just here in the NPT forum. This is an example of a tank w/ no circulation that has seen tremendous growth! I post some pics for your enjoyment. I'm going to do some serious pruning tomorrow so I'll post an update then...

-ricardo


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow! That IS a jungle!


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

It does look fantastic. Whats the fluffy plant in the centre rear that is growing like mad? You can see the roots going into the soil at the front... they're very happy plants.

Is it a betta and a gourami in there? Just two fish.

You're talking northern hemisphere north, so the side of no direct light? 20 US gallons? 

What are the dimensions? It looks longer than 2ft which is what I think 20USG is (sorry, I'm metrically-impared).


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Tentacles said:


> It does look fantastic. Whats the fluffy plant in the centre rear that is growing like mad? You can see the roots going into the soil at the front... they're very happy plants.
> 
> Is it a betta and a gourami in there? Just two fish.
> 
> ...


Actually, the tank has one adult male guppy and a couple of babies, the dwarf gourami you see in the pic (he's coming out soon) and three cories. Yes, I'm in No. America and I apologize, the tank actually faces SW. I gets lots of direct light most of the day.

As to the length, yes, it is longer than 2 feet, it's 30" x 12" x 12" give or take a few fractions of an inch.

-ricardo


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks. No algae problems?

(Downunder 'south' is the shady side of the house, so it gets a little confusing. Everytime I open APC, I have to open a range of converters and check the location of the poster if I want to know what's going on!).


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

flagg -

Great looking tank there !!! I just love the jungle look 

I've got one window in my office that faces West'ish (the same window that did have the Sunfish tank in .. ) ....every time I see you guys post with your sunlight suplentmented tanks it make me want to try it again.. Most of my windows have VERY dark tint on them as I am mostly a vampire  LOL.... as to say I've been a night worker for about 8 years now.

Good Job!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Justin! Maybe you can untint one of your windows? 

Tentacles: There is actually hair algae in the tank. The gourami uses it to make his bubblenest! It also grows amongst the "bushy" plant you asked about before which I think is a cabomba, but I'm not 100% positive.

-ricardo


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahhh... cabomba would make sense... it's illegal here now. Too vigorous!


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Thought ya'll might appreciate some pics of the morning sun streaming into the tank.... Enjoy!

-ricardo


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent looking tank. Mine is even more jungle like because of the predominance of small vals. In the future i will redo it and plant so other plants so i at least have some variety in plants 

I really like the sun getting in the tank. Looks super !


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes! Very beautiful tank photos, especially with the sunlight streaming in. Thanks for sharing; you've given me some needed encouragement. I have new tank which has been sitting empty smack in front of a south facing sliding glass door as I've been researching and weighting my options.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, I love it... especially the sunlit pictures.


----------

